# Getting older is not for the timid!



## peoplepublishing (Jul 11, 2014)

Just in case you were thinking about breaking your hip, I can strongly suggest otherwise now that I've done it.
"Would have killed a lesser man" is all the doctor kept saying, or not. 
Have a great day!
Limpy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ouch!

Dang it, don't do such things!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes sir, old age ain't for sissies--


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting older means "the morning checklist":
Teeth? In
Ears? On
Eyes? Mounted
Tylenol? Check
Blood pressure pill? Check
Cholesterol pill? Check
What did I come in this room for? Let me think. Oh, yeah. Car keys. Check.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Amen brother


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I broke my hip 20 years ago. Popped the ball out of the socket. Live with the pain every day, sometime with every step.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh multiples of sadness!

Yeah getting older really sucks for sure. I am turning 50 next month and the last 12 months my life has changed quite a bit from a health perspective. Sadly I am doing better than most others my age!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Comes an age when you can't wait to start drawing social security.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Oh multiples of sadness!
> 
> Yeah getting older really sucks for sure. I am turning 50 next month and the last 12 months my life has changed quite a bit from a health perspective. Sadly I am doing better than most others my age!


I thought the difference between 45 and 50 was extreme.
Then I thought the difference between 60 and 65 was REALLY extreme.
But all the Old Farts tell me I ain't seen nothin' yet.
Oh, joy! I can hardly wait.

Had bone-on-bone knee pain since the late 1980's. Tried physical therapy around 1992. No relief. Arthroscopic surgery in 2000 to grind down the bones, smooth them out. Good for a while. Now can no longer walk more than a couple hundred yards, and stairs are a bitch. Total knee replacement surgery has been scheduled for Monday, October 13th.
The wife had both her knees replaced so I know what to expect. At least the pain will finally be gone after all these years.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I thought the difference between 45 and 50 was extreme.
> Then I thought the difference between 60 and 65 was REALLY extreme.
> But all the Old Farts tell me I ain't seen nothin' yet.
> Oh, joy! I can hardly wait.
> ...


I have a dear friend who has had this replacement and so has her elderly mother and both are doing great, the pain really is gone from what she tells me. Nice for you!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If I had known I would live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Having spent 7 years in the Infantry and 12 in Law Enforcement I was always in exceptional shape well in to my late 30's. Within 2 years I had discovered what I had actually done to my self, even though I feel it was necessary, it gets really hard sometimes now after 8 years away from it all, but I still stay active


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I wonder if I should consider a back replacement. It has been 9 years and it is getting better... or I am getting used to the pain... maybe a little of both.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

With getting older comes the usual and common ailments, but what the hay, beats the alternative! Like the old joke, Doc says you have to give up liquor, women, and sex, or you'll die in ten years , he says, why the hell do I want to live longer then. Enjoy in moderation, we only go around once in this life!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Still do PT to this day. I can still pass PT a 21 year old standard. Just takes longer to recover. This is the third August sense breaking shoulder ,clavicle and ribs.
Healing went fast and well mainly from being in shape to start with. No madder what age we are at least trying to keep in shape helps recover from the injuries.
Those old injuries do have away of coming around to remind you of your past.
Good luck with the healing.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

From Hunter Thompson "“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!”


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Getting older may not be for sissies but it sure beats the alternative.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We all have so many things in our "bucket list".


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not old enough to have a bucket list yet. I still have a list of things I want to do now so I can enjoy them!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't really know any of my old team mates here but I am sorry for your pain.

But 

Hehe you knew it was coming

This is for the young ones 

Don't get fat, he'll don't even get overweight, and stay active.

This will not reduce the minor pain associated with a disinigrating body, but should help to avoid the body collapsing.

If you weigh more now than you did when you graduated high school then work towards that goal.

You may like me never achieve it, but if you get close the rewards are significant


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camping last night with two of the grandchildren got a call Mother fell and broke her hip. They are going to do surgery today. She is 80 years old.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I thought the difference between 45 and 50 was extreme.
> Had bone-on-bone knee pain since the late 1980's. Tried physical therapy around 1992. No relief. Arthroscopic surgery in 2000 to grind down the bones, smooth them out. Good for a while. Now can no longer walk more than a couple hundred yards, and stairs are a bitch. Total knee replacement surgery has been scheduled for Monday, October 13th.
> The wife had both her knees replaced so I know what to expect. At least the pain will finally be gone after all these years.


Had my right TKR some 12 years ago. My left TKR was 4 years ago. I have to say I had the very best of surgeons and my outcome has been as good as anyone could possibly expect. I am a walker, have been for 24 years, and that helped tremendously with preparing the knees for the surgery and recovering afterward. Yes, your pain will be totally eliminated in a very short amount of time -- figure one month to notice the difference. At 6 months, you'll have a smile on your face. But - don't kid yourself, your new knee won't bring you back to age 20. You are going to have to accept your limitations. You won't be winning any kick-boxing contests.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Fractured mine on a jump back in the day (shoulda practiced those PLFs alittle better).. I feel your pain even now  Hang in there!!!


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2014)

Breaking a hip sounds like the worst bone to break. I had a friend 66 years old that had his hip replaced and he was back to work in 3 weeks. hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Over the past few years I've come to appreciate or curse to old phrase that "old age and retirement is like a goldmine, The doctors get the gold and we get the shaft"! I sleep on my recliner about a third of the time because I wake up in the middle of the night in such pain I can't get back to sleep lying on either side.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got back from Hospital , Mom broke it so bad they had to do a total hip replacement.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Starting to experience this myself, with the side thing, actually for a while, but I don't own a recliner. I started with some basic Yoga positions, all floor based for about 30 minutes every other day, seems to help.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

56 here but that is only 13 in Celsius years, LOL

Still work out daily and holdin my own but it sure seems harder than just a few years ago!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Just got back from Hospital , Mom broke it so bad they had to do a total hip replacement.


Smitty, hope your mom will be OK!!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

As I have gotten older, I have been thinking about the "hereafter"...I walk into a room and wonder what I came in hereafter!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Smitty, hope your mom will be OK!!


 Thank you, pretty amazing how they just did not waste anytime with it . Said no option but replace the enter hip. It is going to mean a little time in a nursing home.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ahhhh....the golden years, agree getting old isn't for sissies. No whining rise above it and buy your ibuprophen in the big bottles. You made it!


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Try being 68! I was very ill this winter and the doctor told my wife that I was dying. I'm recovering and took up a new hobby at my age -- reloading. Hang in there and maintain interests. We keep up with the prepping (our ex son-in-law referred to us a right wing nut jobs) to stay involved and to help our grandchildren.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

This is the very reason I am staying put. I am to old to bug out. I have knee problems, so I have to run is not for me.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> Try being 68! I was very ill this winter and the doctor told my wife that I was dying. I'm recovering and took up a new hobby at my age -- reloading. Hang in there and maintain interests. We keep up with the prepping (our ex son-in-law referred to us a right wing nut jobs) to stay involved and to help our grandchildren.


Hang in there Oldgouch.


----------



## peoplepublishing (Jul 11, 2014)

Yikes! The procedures to correct have never been better; is what I keep telling myself!

Hope you can get some relief!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I nearly cried when I turned 30. Now in October ill be 32.
Went to a new doctor because I moved away from the old one and the new dr said I have high blood pressure and now its a daily pill. It did make me feel a lot better.


----------



## peoplepublishing (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks like going under the knife is going to happen, just not sure to what extent as I've torn something and with my arthritis it may not be salvageable.
Not whining; just an update.
Good luck and good health to us all!
Greg


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good luck with that. I just hope you find a very good dr. There's nothing like a good dr.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

peoplepublishing said:


> Looks like going under the knife is going to happen, just not sure to what extent as I've torn something and with my arthritis it may not be salvageable.
> Not whining; just an update.
> Good luck and good health to us all!
> Greg


Hope you have a fast recovery and no complications of any kind.
My husband is having ankle surgery this Friday, it's all screwed up due to overuse, he's been running marathons and doing triathlons since I met him, now he's slightly falling apart.

BTW, my mom had almost crippling arthritis, she switched Dr's a few times, the recent Dr told her to ditch dairy 100% (even in coffee, now using almond milk) and reduce her salt intake.. she can use her hands again and able to go on long walks, huge difference from last year.


----------

